# Spider identification help!



## mrfrumble (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello,

Could anyone help me identify what species of spider this is?

It is small, about 1cm long or less. And deadly. I watched one of these spiders kill a large Huntsman spider with ease. They were facing each other off, and I thought the Huntsman was about to eat this little thing, yet it moved with frightening speed, jumped on the Huntsmans back, bit it once, and the Huntsman curled up dead after a few short seconds of thrashing about.

I live in Frankston, Victoria, near the beach. If that helps. I don't see them all the time, perhaps once a month or so, but whenever I do see one it is invariably with something it has just killed.

It doesn't build a web either, it just seems to move about constantly. Looking for more victims I imagine.






More pics
http://i39.tinypic.com/307tbbl.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/n4dz6s.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/16i9wt2.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/30hrl1f.jpg


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jumping spider of some sort..can't help more than though.


----------



## mrfrumble (Jan 26, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Jumping spider of some sort..can't help more than though.



That helps. Googled "jumping spiders victoria" and found this image





The image is from the "unidentified spiders" wiki page. Only information: 
"A tiny jumping spider most likely in the genus _Sandalodes_. Specimen is approx 10mm in size. Taken in Swifts Creek, Victoria in January 2007"
Unidentified Salticidae - Wikimedia Commons

Further googling isn't turning up anything.

Anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fist time I've seen that genus, to be honest. Pretty though...shame you can't 'discover' it and name it after yourself.


----------

